# FS Aaron 9-10 Fly Reel **Black**



## Garbo

Yep, Very hard to find and an incredible Fly Reel. 

This is serial # D9201 and in "as New" condition. Machined from barstock aluminum and finished in high gloss black anodize. It is a 9-10wt and has one of the sweetest drags I have ever felt. Get this.... been backed and spooled by never fished, not even once. 

It is hard to think it will not be a collector piece in the future if it is not already.

$300.00 OBO.


----------



## Stash

*Aaron fly reel*

Hi, 

Is this reel still available? 


Thanks! 


Stash


----------



## Garbo

Yep it is. Several have inquired but not sold as of yet. 

If you have a taste for extremely well built reels, Aaron is one that will get your attention quick. 

I also have a 7/8 that is one of my "go to" reels and I use it as much and often as any of my fly reels. I would love to know how many miles of line have been pulled from that reel in drag, and it works as well as the day it came out of the box. 

Without a doubt an incredible reel.


----------



## Stash

*Aaron fly reel*

Yes they are great reels, I have an 8-10 and that is my go to reel. 

Does this one come with a spare spool? 

I would be willing to offer you $200 if there is no spare spool. 


I could pay via pay pal.


----------



## Garbo

thanks for the offer. 

Check your PMs, I have sent you one.


----------



## Garbo

Reel is *Sold *- Pending Delivery.


----------



## hshuler

Is the transaction consumated? If not I am interested.


----------



## Garbo

Aaron is *Sold Pending Delivery.* 

If Sale isn't completed, I will notify each in order of inquirery.


----------

